# BRV swirl



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t455/doritpittman/1c9ca8d8.jpg


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry, tried to paste here but only made a link, thanks Vicki for photo bucket . Found a great inspirational site:


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Striking colors! Nice. Looks like fun to make!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dorit, at photobucket, they give you different options for links. Choose the one with the "img" code in front and behind. Then when you paste that here, the picture will show up.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

That is psychedelic...I see fish in your soap! It's like looking at clouds in the sky.
Was the soap easy to make? Linda


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

very neat!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Its easy as pie, the key is to get a slow moving scent and parcel out your batter and color it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool!


----------

